# Ellos llaman a todos cuando llueve.



## lapot

Hola. Me gustaría saber cual de estas dos frases es la correcta:

Sie rufen bei Regen alle an.
Sie rufen alle bei Regen an.

Creo que es la primera, pero no estoy seguro. Tengo muchas problemas con el orden de las frases todavía.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Geviert

La regla de oro de la frase teutótica es: todo el sentido al final, siempre al final.


----------



## Alemanita

Qué extraño; mi asociación es:

Sie rufen bei Regen alle an = Ellos llaman a todos cuando llueve  / en caso de que llueva.
Sie rufen alle bei Regen an = Todos ellos llaman cuando llueve.

Por lo cual, para mí, me haría falta un poco más de contexto.


----------



## lapot

Oh, lo siento. No pensaba que la frase se podría prestar a confusión.

Yo lo que quería decir era: "Ellos llaman a todos cuando llueve." (Sie rufen bei Regen alle an)

¡¡Gracias a ambos!!

Entonces tengo otra duda, ¿porqué se coloca ahí el "alle"? "Alle" sería el complemento indirecto. ¿Se tiene que colocar después del resto de complementos el complemento indirecto?

*Nota de la moderadora*: He cambiado el título del hilo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Lapot,

Si deseas expresar un condicional (cuando llueve) sería posible también _wenn es regnet, rufen sie alle an. _O mejor, si con ese "ellos llaman a todos" quieres decir que "avisarán a todos, si llueve": _wenn es regnet / falls regnet /sagen sie allen Bescheid_.


----------



## lapot

¡Gracias! Me autocorrijo y diré que 'alle' en mi frase es el complemento directo y no el indirecto como dije.


----------

